# As anybody used Adios Max ?



## Jkelmum

https://www.expresschemist.co.uk/pics/products/46260/2/adios-max-100x.jpg

Did they help :coffee:


----------



## jennifer89

I'm Not Used Them Sorry, Are They The Ones Advertised On Tele?

I Use KLB6 Tablets, i Think There Supposed To Speed Up Your Metabalism, And Suppress Hunger. & they Work...Lost 7lbs This Week :) & Now I'm Finding It Hard To Finish Meals Without Feeling Reallly Full

I Hope Someone Can Help You With The Tablets Your Asking About

:flower:xx


----------



## Jkelmum

jennifer89 said:


> I'm Not Used Them Sorry, Are They The Ones Advertised On Tele?
> 
> I Use KLB6 Tablets, i Think There Supposed To Speed Up Your Metabalism, And Suppress Hunger. & they Work...Lost 7lbs This Week :) & Now I'm Finding It Hard To Finish Meals Without Feeling Reallly Full
> 
> I Hope Someone Can Help You With The Tablets Your Asking About
> 
> :flower:xx

https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=57 are these what your taking ?:flower:


----------



## polo_princess

I tried the regular Adios and it didnt make a difference at all


----------



## samsugar7

I think they helped as my weight loss has slowed since i finished my pack!!! Not sure if that helps??


----------



## jennifer89

serina27 said:


> jennifer89 said:
> 
> 
> I'm Not Used Them Sorry, Are They The Ones Advertised On Tele?
> 
> I Use KLB6 Tablets, i Think There Supposed To Speed Up Your Metabalism, And Suppress Hunger. & they Work...Lost 7lbs This Week :) & Now I'm Finding It Hard To Finish Meals Without Feeling Reallly Full
> 
> I Hope Someone Can Help You With The Tablets Your Asking About
> 
> :flower:xx
> 
> https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=57 are these what your taking ?:flower:Click to expand...

Yeah thats what i use.

i've only just started with them this time, and have used them before, but someone i worked with used them and went from size 16 - size 8 in 4 months, but i think it proberly depends on the person. i'll let you know how i get on x


----------



## New2Bumps

They look good Jennifer.

I used normal Adios before and I lost 3lb consistently but it's difficult to know if that was just me being good or the tablets, as my weight loss used to vary between 1 and 4lbs anyway!


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hi, 

Well i got these (adios max) and basically didn't see any difference, my weight loss has plateau'd. So I got them hoping to see a bit more of a result and I have seen nothing, I have taken them for 3 weeks, I have been eating quite well. I am hoping to lose 12lb before I start trying for a baby in June and have been on/off slimming world (lost 11lb already) since Jan, finding it really tough to keep going.

So I keep reading things and hoping a tablet will help, but scared of what to take prior to babytrying if that makes sense.

I think everyone is different and unfortunately for me the Adios Max route did not change anything. So I just have to stick to the healthy eating routine, and remain focused and keep temptations to a minimum :devil:


----------



## jennifer89

with the tablets i use, i've no idea if they actually work, but they motivate me more into sticking to my diet! and its no harm taking them :)
especially if there just stopping me feel hungry, which is definatly working anyway!

What about those other tablets that were advertised on tv... erm Alli? x


----------



## MoriahToniOwe

Sorry I am not Used..


----------



## Weeplin

jennifer89 said:


> with the tablets i use, i've no idea if they actually work, but they motivate me more into sticking to my diet! and its no harm taking them :)
> especially if there just stopping me feel hungry, which is definatly working anyway!
> 
> What about those other tablets that were advertised on tv... erm Alli? x

Sorry to but in to the convo. I read Alli make you poo fat and you have no control over it. This one woman had to wear incontinance pads all the time. :wacko:


----------



## jennifer89

Weeplin said:


> jennifer89 said:
> 
> 
> with the tablets i use, i've no idea if they actually work, but they motivate me more into sticking to my diet! and its no harm taking them :)
> especially if there just stopping me feel hungry, which is definatly working anyway!
> 
> What about those other tablets that were advertised on tv... erm Alli? x
> 
> Sorry to but in to the convo. I read Alli make you poo fat and you have no control over it. This one woman had to wear incontinance pads all the time. :wacko:Click to expand...

Errr! Thats Terrible! They Don't Tell You That In The Advert!

Like Them Adipose Off Dr Who...


----------

